# Augen bearbeiten



## Ich_halt224 (10. Juli 2006)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben,

ich habe nun schon seit Ewigkeiten Gimp und noch einige weitere Grafikprogramme auf meinem PC, allerdings habe ich die noch nie so wirklich viel benutzt.

Nun habe ich aber ein Bild gesehen (das, was ich hier anhänge), welches ich so gerne nach machen würde.

Also bei einem selbst geschossenem Foto würde ich gerne diesen Effekt hin bekommen.

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie das geht?


Vielen Dank.

Tim


----------



## schleckerbeck (10. Juli 2006)

Also unter Photoshop wie folgt:
Bild öffnen
auf Auge zoomen (Strg +)
Polygon Lasso auswählen (L)
Das Auge möglichst genau markieren
Farbton und Sättigung (Strg + U)
Und da dann mit den Bereichen ein bisschen spielen

Hoffe ich hab dir geholfen.

cu


----------



## Ich_halt224 (10. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank.

Kannst du mir auch sagen, wie das bei Gimp geht?
Dachte die Programme wären ziemlich ähnlich aber dort finde ich das nicht, was du bei Photoshop geschrieben hast.


----------



## schleckerbeck (10. Juli 2006)

Habe leider kein GIMP installiert, und so aus dem Stehgreif kann ich's dir leider nicht detailliert beschreiben. Aber wie man Bereiche markiert (also per Maske) wirst du ja schaffen. Und wie die Einstellung für den Farbton bei GIMP ist, weiß ich leider nicht auswendig! Such mal, dann lernst auch noch was!


----------



## Ich_halt224 (10. Juli 2006)

Ok, habe Photoshop nun installiert und das so gemacht, wie du es geschrieben hast, aber den Effekt wie bei dem Bild, welches ich rein gestellt habe, bekomme ich damit bei weitem nicht hin. :-(


----------

